# Tractor of the year for 2013.



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/drbailey-953.html


Excellent job DrBailey!


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

DrBailey Your machine deserves the title Tractor of the Year 2013. She's a beauty!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

No question about that
Indeed Dr. Bailey an artist.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Way to go Dr. That it quite the tractor you built!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

If you can 'clone' an 8 N, can you print money?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well done , Doc!
I didn't get to vote on this,but I saw the poll ,and I'm still bothered that with all our members, it's usually the same few who bother to vote.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Cublover said:


> If you can 'clone' an 8 N, can you print money?


He's been working on it. It's to be his path to retirement!:lmao:


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

what a beaut


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jhngardner367 said:


> Well done , Doc!
> I didn't get to vote on this,but I saw the poll ,and I'm still bothered that with all our members, it's usually the same few who bother to vote.


Hey John! How goes it there buddy? I so agree on that. We just cannot seem to get the people to participate, and wish we could get more people involved. Which tractor would you have voted for?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, Doc's is a beauty,but I LOVE the old Simplicity's,so One or the other. It would be a tough choice!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Congrats Doc.......edro:

He is on YouTube..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdGeJcnY0mM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdGeJcnY0mM[/ame]


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Guys!!! Im surprised,shocked and thrilled LOL I do appriciate the kind words and votes. I for one that needs more time for the forums, can't seem to get My projects and chores done . The lill N has been fun, the little Grandkids love riding in the trailer. Thanks again, I have some bragging to do, catch y'all later!! LOL


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

CONGRATS!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

A very well deserved CONGRATS !!!!!!


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

Congrats, its certainly one of my favorite lawn/garden tractors of all time you've built there. Beauty.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Roughan, I appreciate that, means a lot to me.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

the fenders on your trailer are just awesome


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks film495, a friend gave them to me, They MADE the trailer.


----------

